# [SOLVED] Cannot get Google Voice plugin running.



## goku262002 (Apr 20, 2009)

I have Windows 7 Home Edition.

My browsers are:
~Firefox 33.0.2
~Internet Explorer Version 11.0.9600.17358
~Avant Browser version 2015 build 5

For the last few days, I've been having trouble getting my Google Voice plugin working on my browsers. I have tried all 3 of my browsers and all of them have the same issue so I don't believe this is an issue with any of my browsers but with my computer seeing as they share the same problem.

As for the issue itself, whenever I go on Gmail to make a phone call the program tells me a *"Please download the voice plugin to make a call."* error. I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling the voice plugin over and over only to be given the same message each time.

I have already tried uninstalling and reinstalling the browsers, reinstalling flash and java, And making my settings default on all 3 browsers. I'm sure I've tried other small things but I can't recall atm.

I need help with this issue as soon as possible, this phone number that my Gmail is attached to is sort-of important and with this issue I cannot receive or make phone calls. thank you.


----------



## Deleted4192016 (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: Cannot get Google Voice plugin running.*



> Go to this directory.
> 
> D:\Profiles\<username>\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Google Talk Plugin
> 
> ...


Source: Solved: Gmail voice and chat plugin not working - Tech Support Guy


----------



## goku262002 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Cannot get Google Voice plugin running.*

Yeah I couldn't find that googletalkplugin_port file at that location (which is outdated btw but I still found the file folder it was talking about.)


----------



## Deleted4192016 (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: Cannot get Google Voice plugin running.*

So even after running 'googletalkplugin.exe' it still did not load the file?

Are you using a mic? If so, what kind? I started thinking and it might be a problem with whatever you are using to speak through the PC with.

(sorry, it's late where I am... I will reply back tomorrow whenever I get the chance  I promise... I will even bookmark the link and put up a notepad telling me to come back here ;-) )


----------



## goku262002 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Cannot get Google Voice plugin running.*



Navine said:


> So even after running 'googletalkplugin.exe' it still did not load the file?
> 
> Are you using a mic? If so, what kind? I started thinking and it might be a problem with whatever you are using to speak through the PC with.
> 
> (sorry, it's late where I am... I will reply back tomorrow whenever I get the chance  I promise... I will even bookmark the link and put up a notepad telling me to come back here ;-) )


Yes it still won't load. I have tried clicking on the .exe directly and it just closes. besides there is a different error for an unresponsive or unconnected mic.

I just have a standard computer mic. similar to this here:
Digital Wish - Computer Microphone


----------



## Deleted4192016 (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: Cannot get Google Voice plugin running.*

Hmm... I am not sure what is wrong. I'll keep trying to find an issue.


----------



## goku262002 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Cannot get Google Voice plugin running.*

For now I got a temporary solution. Just system restore back to a date you know when the Voice plugin was working, it seems to do the trick but I can't promise it'll stay like that.

It seemed to work for me so I'll just do that until I find a better solution.


----------

